# URGENT, Black Female GSD, Fairbury, IL



## gsdgirl36

Fairbury, IL, Livingston County Animal Control. 3 weeks past available and needs out soon. She's very high energy and the kennel is not good for her. Please help! May only have about a week. She's about a year old. She's about 50 lbs.




















Please email me at [email protected] or call the shelter or my cell.

(815) 692-6920
cell 815 954-4811
Kelly Schneider


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Bump for this little girl.


----------



## llombardo

How old is she?


----------



## gmom

*urgent - gsd mix being sent to kill shelter*

Three more days before this 2 year old German Shepherd Mix is surrendered to a local kill shelter - can you please share and help this boy find a home asap?


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0986485809228.452152.746504227&type=1&theater


And this girl is being killed 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...97336071.55777.100000131869417&type=1&theater


----------



## GSKnight

Bump for these girls!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

The girl who is pictured below is 1 year old. She is a cutie.


----------



## llombardo

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> The girl who is pictured below is 1 year old. She is a cutie.


How did you find that out ? Is she in danger of being put down ?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

The girl pictured per the op was about a year old. Go to thge first post of the thread.Not sure re the her being put down but she was all ready into her third week.Threy thought she only had a week left.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

gsdgirl36 said:


> Fairbury, IL, Livingston County Animal Control. 3 weeks past available and needs out soon. She's very high energy and the kennel is not good for her. Please help! May only have about a week.  *She's about a year old.* She's about 50 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please email me at [email protected] or call the shelter or my cell.
> 
> (815) 692-6920
> cell 815 954-4811
> Kelly Schneider


@llombardo - She is about a year old per the OP. It has already been another week, since she was posted. I do not know if she is still alive. I will try to do a search of the shelter.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I only see one dog on the shelter petfinder list. It is not her. The shelter has a facebook, but it was not helpful either.


----------



## Ltleo

Has she been rescued yet? Can we set up fosters and or transportation


----------

